# What is going on with my tetra?



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

So this is my oldest fish, he is approx 2.5-3 years old and survived a few bad issues in his life under my care and has been one tuff fish and I mean tuff. Last week he was in perfect health, active and great condition. A couple days ago I noticed he looked weird & in a real bad way. All my parameters are fine, had done a w/c a 6-7 days before I noticed this. His upper body is super thinned out , there is what look like a fuzz on his head and his eyes appear to have cloudy like spots on them. All the other fish in this tank look healthy , active and perfect condition. I am sure this guy is probably a goner as he appears too advanced to save. Still swimming around ok, but he wasn't eating last night and looks worse than the night before. I do not have a quarantine tank, so I will probably have to put him down today. Just wondering if anyone has a clue what this is and maybe what should I do. Hoping none of the other fish end up with the same prob, he's the only Black Skirt in there & the poor guy looks like he aged 50 years in about 2 days.
Thanks in advance






short but can see the problem best here





this was from about a week ago, he is in the first and last part of the video


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

For a short term quarantine tank you could put him in a tote or bucket with an airstone... Put a heater in, raise the temp, and salt... I dunno he looks pretty messed up.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

I would put that one down to a melanoma, or some kind of tumor, not contagious, just old. Black pigmented fish are particularly susceptible to tumors.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree with Foxtail...looks mlike some fungal growth as well.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, he's gone now. Kinda freaked me out when I first seen him like this as I never seen anything like it before & it happened so quick. But the consensus is it isn't anything contagious & everybody else seems to be in perfect health, so I will keep my fingers crossed that it isn't. Time for a big water change.
RIP lil buddy!


----------

